# Sea and Sand (my latest Youtube video of original music)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Would love feedback!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Honest or polite?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Honest or polite?


Definitely honest!

(I didn't expect it to go over well here, but I posted for fun).


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I kind of see myself as the Kenny G of piano. While many may see that as a negative thing, I really don't. I have respect for Kenny G, and he is extremely successful. I see my stuff as Modern Classical, just like I'd say Kenny G is jazz. It may not be respected much by typical followers of the genre, but it has commercial appeal.

I'm not trying to be the Kenny G of the piano, I'm not trying to be anything but me. I just think that is how I naturally sound.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ok, Kenny G is kind of bland, I'm not as like him as I thought I was originally. 

I'm not really sure where my music fits, it's kind of it's own thing! It's psychedelic, it's soothing, it's pretty, mostly harmless, I love my stuff. It's kind of like Spiritual Healing music in a way!


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Definitely honest!
> 
> (I didn't expect it to go over well here, but I posted for fun).


It isn't classical music yet. At the moment it is simple piano music that happens to follow a bit of a chord progression. It fits into that current age very simple sad piano music that you might hear if you looked up "sad piano music" on YouTube. Just learn more about composition and listen to classical music if you want to be considered a classical composer.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Just practice yourself in the style you like. You don't have to sound like classical music.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Ok, Kenny G is kind of bland, I'm not as like him as I thought I was originally.
> 
> I'm not really sure where my music fits, it's kind of it's own thing! It's psychedelic, it's soothing, it's pretty, mostly harmless, I love my stuff. It's kind of like Spiritual Healing music in a way!


i like kenny. but liked him when he played with the "jeff Lorber" band.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nikola said:


> Just practice yourself in the style you like. You don't have to sound like classical music.


Completely agree with you.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks guys!

I'm not necessarily trying to sound "classical", just trying to sound like myself, certainly!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'm not necessarily trying to sound "classical", just trying to sound like myself, certainly!


Keep that in mind, _always_.
Best way forward.


----------

